
Is Apple Poised To Take Social Seriously With Media Stream And Find My Friends? - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/apple-ios-social/
======
brianwillis
I guess they've got to have something planned for that shiny new data center
in North Carolina. You don't build that kind of facility on a whim.

